# MR skis R & D and "demo" days



## mishka (Nov 20, 2014)

will be posting in this thread where I going to ski. AZ members wanted to try MR skis can confirm here.
Currently I built 4 designs MR110 MR100 MR87 MR86 


Wachusett tomorrow 11/21

Killington or Sugarbush Tuesday November 25


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 20, 2014)

mishka said:


> will be posting in this thread where I going to ski. AZ members wanted to try MR skis can confirm here.
> Currently I built 4 designs MR110 MR100 MR87 MR86
> 
> 
> ...


How about Sugarloaf Feb 7th?


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 20, 2014)

Mishka, overnight me the 110's and I can evaluate them in 4ft of snow Saturday.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mishka (Nov 20, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Mishka, overnight me the 110's and I can evaluate them in 4ft of snow Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



 I'll overnight myself with them to make sure you preform proper testing






Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> How about Sugarloaf Feb 7th?



I can't plan this far out. Also not sure if I will attend AZ Summit


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 20, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Mishka, overnight me the 110's and I can evaluate them in 4ft of snow Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Better get the goods before the warmup.


----------



## mishka (Nov 23, 2014)

if all goes well will be with Tin on Tuesday 25th at Killington and Friday 28th at Wachusett


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 24, 2014)

Subscribed ...


----------



## Tin (Nov 24, 2014)

On for tomorrow, winds look less than todays.


----------



## mishka (Nov 24, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Subscribed ...



You'll be at  Wachusett on Friday?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 24, 2014)

mishka said:


> You'll be at  Wachusett on Friday?



If I am I'll be with the kids. Just posting in here so I can follow the thread and be able to jump in when I see an opportunity.


----------



## mishka (Nov 24, 2014)

aaahhhh  ok


----------



## mishka (Nov 30, 2014)

planning  to be at Wachusett on Tuesday. They opening summit lift so it doesn't make a lot of sense for me to drive further north


----------



## mishka (Dec 5, 2014)

I know this last minute but maybe it's will work

going to Wachusett tonight living in about an hour hopefully will be  their around 6--6:30 ski 7--9 or so. Will check before leaving since I am not into smart phones and texting


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

mishka said:


> I know this last minute but maybe it's will work
> 
> going to Wachusett tonight living in about an hour hopefully will be  their around 6--6:30 ski 7--9 or so. Will check before leaving since I am not into smart phones and texting




Get with the times! Ye ole ski maker.


----------



## mishka (Dec 5, 2014)

Tin said:


> Get with the times! Ye ole ski maker.



 well I choose not to.... Trying to hold down to good old days :lol:

to get on with times *Tin* here know how to reach me old-fashioned way by dialing the number and hopefully can help can connect me, temporary of course:razz: with 21st century


----------



## nicospiniello (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow, I'm so jealous! you guys already skied this season!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 5, 2014)

nicospiniello said:


> Wow, I'm so jealous! you guys already skied this season!



There has been skiing for a month now. Where have you been? The diehards will ski snirt if need be.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Dec 9, 2014)

Not sure if anyone will be there or how "demo" will work out at all. 
Tomorrow December 10  Tin and I  going to Killington


----------



## mishka (Dec 13, 2014)

thinking to go to Wachusett tomorrow night 14/12


----------



## mishka (Dec 18, 2014)

Wachusett tomorrow  Friday 19/12


----------



## Tin (Dec 18, 2014)

mishka said:


> 19/12




Going back to the European way? lol


----------



## mishka (Dec 18, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## mishka (Dec 27, 2014)

will be at Wachusett tomorrow night  12/27


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 27, 2014)

Spring conditions today at WaWa!


----------



## mishka (Dec 27, 2014)

that is a plan


----------



## mishka (Dec 29, 2014)

mishka said:


> will be at Wachusett tomorrow night  12/27



last min. change will be at wawa today after 4pm instead


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2014)

mishka said:


> last min. change will be at wawa today after 4pm instead



I should be up there about the same time with my kids. Red Jacket and beard with two kids.


----------



## mishka (Dec 29, 2014)

Saw your reply only when come back home( no smartphone). Will be next time


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2014)

mishka said:


> Saw your reply only when come back home( no smartphone). Will be next time



That's alright. Wasn't out long, my son didn't feel well so we headed home early. I was on the lookout for your skis though!


----------



## mishka (Jan 14, 2015)

planning to go to Wachusett Friday morning.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 15, 2015)

mishka said:


> planning to go to Wachusett Friday morning.



Welcome back to the dark side.


----------



## mishka (Jan 15, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Welcome back to the dark side.



why Dark side? 



anyway. Most likely will be at Cannon on Super Bowl. Hopefully  Patriots playing


----------



## moresnow (Jan 15, 2015)

mishka said:


> why Dark side?



As  compared to skiing out west


----------



## mishka (Jan 15, 2015)

moresnow said:


> As  compared to skiing out west



I understand what you mean. It is what it is. something to look forward for until next time.


----------



## mishka (Jan 20, 2015)

Thursday January 22 planning to go to Pico.  I have 2for1 need to split. Hope another AZer could join in


----------



## mishka (Jan 28, 2015)

Didn't get the chance to get out for this storm at all. Hope I cant find someone for carpool tomorrow to mt Abram
 it  too far for a day trip for me alone
If mt Abram trip don't happen will have to settle for Wachusett.... Nothing exciting but at least skiing


----------



## mishka (Feb 19, 2015)

with possible rain on the weekend I decided to go to Wachusett tomorrow ....evening session hopefully will get there early and be on the snow by 4PM


----------



## mishka (Feb 26, 2015)

him let's try it again lol

Going to Wachusett tomorrow morning.


----------

